# The Brady Bunch



## Monark52 (Jan 9, 2014)

They are airing reruns of The Brady Bunch in my area. I set the DVR to record some episodes so I could see what kind of bikes they had. Well it turns out that they all rode bare bones Western Flyers. I guess with 6 kids they really couldn't afford to buy them all Schwinns!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jan 9, 2014)

*What era?*



Monark52 said:


> They are airing reruns of The Brady Bunch in my area. I set the DVR to record some episodes so I could see what kind of bikes they had. Well it turns out that they all rode bare bones Western Flyers. I guess with 6 kids they really couldn't afford to buy them all Schwinns!




I forget, What time frame were they portraying?


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 9, 2014)

I believe it ran from 1969-1974. The father drove a nice Barracuda convertible in the show too.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 9, 2014)

Monark52 said:


> They are airing reruns of The Brady Bunch in my area. I set the DVR to record some episodes so I could see what kind of bikes they had. Well it turns out that they all rode bare bones Western Flyers. I guess with 6 kids they really couldn't afford to buy them all Schwinns!




Since Jan wouldn't wear her glasses there was no sense in buying her a nice bike to crash into the trash cans.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Since Jan wouldn't wear her glasses there was no sense in buying her a nice bike to crash into the trash cans.




Marsha Marsha Marsha!!!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 9, 2014)

Another show from that era or perhaps a bit later was the Waltons ( goodnight Maryellen, Goodnight JohnBoy)........they were portraying the late 30s or early 40s. I don't remember the bicycles but there were some pretty cool early motorcycles on the show.


----------



## TammyN (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a bike safety video from back in the day:

[video=youtube;cQgAMkMmsfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQgAMkMmsfg[/video]


----------



## BrentP (Jan 10, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Since Jan wouldn't wear her glasses there was no sense in buying her a nice bike to crash into the trash cans.




Not to mention it would have also wrecked her braces.


----------



## spoker (Jan 14, 2014)

*old shows bikes*

ive seen opie on andy griffin show ridding wha i think is a black monark with dual headlites and a schwinn lightweight camel back with manual 2 speed,his fried showed up on a candy red jc higgins show is on every day,couple hours in morning and eavening


----------

